# Going to the races...



## Einstein (Mar 1, 2009)

Paddy gets stopped towing a horsebox on the motorway 
The Police Officer asks "where are you going ?" 
"I'm taking these horses to the races" replies Paddy. 
''But its empty'!?'' said the copper. 
''I know'' said Paddy ''I'm taking the non runners first !!''


----------



## bev (Mar 1, 2009)

yes another funny one!Bev


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 4, 2017)

Daft !


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 21, 2017)

Its so silly you have to laugh!


----------



## Contused (Sep 23, 2017)




----------

